# I was on a roll!



## Charlie_W (Apr 25, 2016)

Last week, I got the urge to turn something round....not just a bowl, platter, pen or spindle, but something round. So, here is the result.....spheres!
These are sanded but not finished yet as some of these may see some surface embellishment.


----------



## Curly (Apr 25, 2016)

Charlie you got some balls posting those.   What's the diameter range? I'll let someone else tell you what nice xxxxxx you have.


----------



## showcaser (Apr 25, 2016)

Too cool.... most dads make planets out of foam balls for solar system models. Show off!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 26, 2016)

I want to try making some of those.....when I get A ROUND TUIT :biggrin:

Very nice Charlie! :wink:


----------



## CREID (Apr 26, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> I want to try making some of those.....when I get A ROUND TUIT :biggrin:
> 
> Very nice Charlie! :wink:




View in Gallery

Sorry, couldn't find a pink one.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 26, 2016)

Funny!!! You could have went all night without posting the Pink part :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## CREID (Apr 26, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> Funny!!! You could have went all night without posting the Pink part :tongue::biggrin:



Sometimes I just let my fingers do the walking and they end up in the strangest places. :biggrin:


----------



## Hawkdave (Apr 26, 2016)

A good all round project. :biggrin:

You could link up with workinforward, he has something that goes hand in hand with your balls.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/my-cannon-140356/

Dave.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 26, 2016)

I really like how you challenge your self and show us new things.


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 26, 2016)

Okay, Okay........thanks....I think.... for the laughs! My, My how fast things can go south!

I do appreciate the likes and compliments!
These were a good skill building exercise and makes one strive to do the best they can.

Pete and all, The small maple sphere is 1.5", a few in the 2" range and the largest is 2.75". I am digging around the shop looking for some larger dry stock to turn a few more. 
These included maple, ambrosia maple, sycamore, walnut, colorwood, red oak and one mystery wood. 
All were hand turned. The sphere cutting jigs were just too expensive for just a few uses.


----------



## jsolie (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll bet you had a ball making those...


----------



## MDWine (Apr 29, 2016)

That would be a pretty cool project, making planets/solar sys from wood!!  You'd have to match the wood with the planet colors and such... (not that I'm going to do it... but YOU could!) 

Seriously, nice, quite pleasing to look at!


----------

